# Uber Drivers, does your ratings go down after you give lower stars for your PAX at end of rides?



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm thankful that I don't really get matched with lousy PAX on Uber that often, but few weeks ago, I gave a PAX three stars (I don't want to be matched with this PAX ever again) for reeking of marijuana scent and that the scent hinders my judgment when driving. Afterwards, my ratings dropped by .01. 

I know that ratings don't put food on the table/pay for rent, but it's important to know your enemies (people making false reports for freebies from Uber, psychopath/sociopath behavior of PAX like false promises to tip in app in hopes to increase their ratings, and toxic & dishonest people who simply enjoys assassinating people's character/reputation...etc).

So I'm just curious, do you fellow Uber Drivers notice changes in your ratings after you give lower stars to pax?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

My ratings haven't moved in almost two months. I think this is intentional on Uber's part. My rating used to bounce around like a Mexican jumping bean. Not anymore.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Why would the ratings I give affect the rating I receive? The passenger doesn't know what I gave them. 

If I'd drive them again I'll give em' 5*. If they're not profitable or a pain in the ass, 1*


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Why would the ratings I give affect the rating I receive? The passenger doesn't know what I gave them.
> 
> If I'd drive them again I'll give em' 5*. If they're not profitable or a pain in the ass, 1*


Because I can see my ratings in my Rider app. I was curious if the PAX poorly rates drivers back because they are too blind to see whats wrong with them.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Passengers can't see adverse changes to their rating until AFTER they've rated you. This was done to prevent revenge ratings.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Passengers can't see adverse changes to their rating until AFTER they've rated you. This was done to prevent revenge ratings.


This was a good policy change Uber made but in recent threads I have heard that passengers can go back and change drivers ratings (and of course we can't anymore). If that is true it sucks that again Uber gives us something only to take it away. Rating protection is non existant if paxholes can see their falling rating then go right back and get revenge.

The fact that we have to rate immediately after the ride allows the worst of the worst to promise a tip basically conning the driver into a high rating while having no intention of ever tipping. This type of paxhole should be branded. I will give Lyft the credit on that issue. Allowing proper ratings to be given to those lieing pax just feels therapeutic.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> The fact that we have to rate immediately after the ride allows the worst of the worst to promise a tip basically conning the driver into a high rating while having no intention of ever tipping. This type of paxhole should be branded. I will give Lyft the credit on that issue. Allowing proper ratings to be given to those lieing pax just feels therapeutic.


*Solution:* Don't ***** yourself out for a couple of bucks. If they're bad, rate them badly and move on.

If I'd drive a person again, I give them a 5*. If their run wasn't profitable for me, they get 1* so that I don't get that unprofitable run again. The rideshare companies want to squeeze us for cash? I'm just doing what I need to do to offset that policy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Having experienced retaliatory ratings in the past, I just rate 5 stars... except on Lyft, where I will sometimes rate someone 3 or lower for the express purpose of making sure I never see them again.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Initial D said:


> I'm thankful that I don't really get matched with lousy PAX on Uber that often, but few weeks ago, I gave a PAX three stars (I don't want to be matched with this PAX ever again) for reeking of marijuana scent and that the scent hinders my judgment when driving. Afterwards, my ratings dropped by .01.
> 
> I know that ratings don't put food on the table/pay for rent, but it's important to know your enemies (people making false reports for freebies from Uber, psychopath/sociopath behavior of PAX like false promises to tip in app in hopes to increase their ratings, and toxic & dishonest people who simply enjoys assassinating people's character/reputation...etc).
> 
> So I'm just curious, do you fellow Uber Drivers notice changes in your ratings after you give lower stars to pax?


Of course, all the time.
By the way, i only give 1 or 5 star. Don't expect the same. It usually backfire with 1 star.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Probably half of the PAX I've talked to don't even know how to look up their ratings. And I don't think the very few that ever check it would check right after a ride. So if your rating drops, it's highly unlikely that it's due to a "retaliatory" bad rating.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

KMF. Keep moving fwd. I 5 Star everyone. And i cam everyone. If a person one stars me BFD. If i get a formal complaint, Ill hunt down the $0.00 in trips, find the time, cross ref the footage and make my case. 

If asked why didnt i one star them, or issue with rider, ill respond that the protocol invites retaliation.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Initial D said:


> I'm thankful that I don't really get matched with lousy PAX on Uber that often, but few weeks ago, I gave a PAX three stars (I don't want to be matched with this PAX ever again) for reeking of marijuana scent and that the scent hinders my judgment when driving. Afterwards, my ratings dropped by .01.
> 
> I know that ratings don't put food on the table/pay for rent, but it's important to know your enemies (people making false reports for freebies from Uber, psychopath/sociopath behavior of PAX like false promises to tip in app in hopes to increase their ratings, and toxic & dishonest people who simply enjoys assassinating people's character/reputation...etc).
> 
> So I'm just curious, do you fellow Uber Drivers notice changes in your ratings after you give lower stars to pax?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> Why would the ratings I give affect the rating I receive? The passenger doesn't know what I gave them.
> 
> If I'd drive them again I'll give em' 5*. If they're not profitable or a pain in the ass, 1*


Because Uber adjusts your ratings.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

UberXking said:


> Because Uber adjusts your ratings.


My last month of driving I gave everyone a 1. It felt good, and I could care less about driving for fubar ever again. From my stats 156 pax's got 1's. I was curious if fubar would deactivate bc of that. Nope, they only care about cancellations. So one star to your hearts content, then turn on lyft


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> So one star to your hearts content, then turn on lyft


I was with you to the very end, then...


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Must have been. I was taught to give everyone 5 stars and I did except for Pumpkin. Her antics and attitude and fake name finally made me feel unsafe driving. Uber decided they liked her story over my dash cam. That’s fine, that was my last ride for Fubar ever. The beauty of part time work for me means I can deactivate fubar any time I want, so I did. 

My car smells clean, I’m not afraid to put friends in my backseat, and I am free to give rides off the books. I have insurance for damn near everything.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Initial D said:


> I'm thankful that I don't really get matched with lousy PAX on Uber that often, but few weeks ago, I gave a PAX three stars (I don't want to be matched with this PAX ever again) for reeking of marijuana scent and that the scent hinders my judgment when driving. Afterwards, my ratings dropped by .01.
> 
> I know that ratings don't put food on the table/pay for rent, but it's important to know your enemies (people making false reports for freebies from Uber, psychopath/sociopath behavior of PAX like false promises to tip in app in hopes to increase their ratings, and toxic & dishonest people who simply enjoys assassinating people's character/reputation...etc).
> 
> So I'm just curious, do you fellow Uber Drivers notice changes in your ratings after you give lower stars to pax?


Only a 1* on Uber prevents a re-match.


----------



## tarcham (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes they can give you revenge ratings. I tested the theory by giving 2 stars. I went from having 0 two star ratings in a year to 3 in less than a month. Could be a coincidence, but it's too much of a coincidence to ignore.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Pax can give revenge rating super easy. The part about them not knowing which driver did it is highly unlikely, because pax don’t take that many rides and it’s super easy to figure it was the last driver. At which point they can go back and change the rating. 

All UL does is add a delay...that only confuses things if pax is taking multiple rides per day.

Best protection - if you even remotely suspect for 1 nanosecond that a pax is going to fake report you, 1* them for safety reasons.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

If you analyze the evolution of Uber, you'll gather that the initial couple of years was the romancing stage with drivers. Uber enticed drivers with high rates and even free pay for just waiting for pings. During that stage uber protected drivers and even paid fines issued by cities and provided legal representation. 

As uber reached saturation of drivers, uber entered the stage of economic dictatorial operation. You either accept their terms or you're out. Uber knows that for every disgruntled driver there are thousands willing to sign up. 

However, uber now faces increasing competition from other platforms. Therefore, uber needs to make sure that all riders are matched with a driver. 

Seasoned drivers decline low rated riders. So uber discourages drivers from giving riders low ratings. The system is designed to physiologically manipulate drivers to a desired reaction. Notice that drivers are forced to rate passengers immediately after completing the ride or the driver cannot continue accepting rides. This is a form of penalty.
If your dog answers your commands you give him a treat. Similar to allowing driver to get more rides. If your dog doesn't listen you kick his ass. Similar to not being able to get new rides. 

Physiologically drivers are trained to think that there's a penalty for giving a low rating to passengers. The driver is forced into making a quick decision. By doing this Uber hinders your ability to rationalize your actions. 

This is one area where lyft is actually more moral. Lyft allows drivers to rate at later time.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

So get out there and hand out some 1’s to folks that deserve it!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

On an average Friday or Saturday night I give out about 15 5 stars ... out of maybe 30 rides.

My rating on Uber hasn't moved more than .02 in over 6 months.

No, I don't see any retaliation effects.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

I rate most every pax a 4. If 5 is perfect they will press a tip in my hand. If I think they might tip I will give a 5 star on lyft and go back later and Change it if they do not. On Uber I rate most every pax a 4. If they tip on the way out the door they get a 5. Since in my area historically 90% of pax don’t tip. Want a 5 star? Tip. If a pax pisses me off they get a 1. If they complain or give me attitude they get a one. If they retaliate oh well. I already got my say. There is no middle for me personally.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ShibariLover said:


> I rate most every pax a 4. If 5 is perfect they will press a tip in my hand. If I think they might tip I will give a 5 star on lyft and go back later and Change it if they do not. On Uber I rate most every pax a 4. If they tip on the way out the door they get a 5. Since in my area historically 90% of pax don't tip. Want a 5 star? Tip. If a pax pisses me off they get a 1. If they complain or give me attitude they get a one. If they retaliate oh well. I already got my say. There is no middle for me personally.


Your attitude is similar to most on here, including mine: I do what I do, regardless of retaliation.

The original question was: Do you see any retaliation from rating less than 5 stars?


----------



## B0GGZIE (Apr 7, 2019)

I had a driver as a pax yesterday. He was talking to his friends in the driveway as I pulled up. I heard him say, "this guy has a 4.99 rating, I'm gonna see if I can bring it down for him" and laughed. He obvs didnt see the window cracked. I decided I was gonna 1* over that bullsh!t. 

Guess what I logged into just now? My first 1* -so, he obvs edited his rating later on, or he was already set on giving me a 1 anyway. I'm glad I did it. I would have been pissed if I woulda 5* as usual.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

How I miss old days in Brooklyn. Life was so much simpler.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

B0GGZIE said:


> I had a driver as a pax yesterday. He was talking to his friends in the driveway as I pulled up. I heard him say, "this guy has a 4.99 rating, I'm gonna see if I can bring it down for him" and laughed. He obvs didnt see the window cracked. I decided I was gonna 1* over that bullsh!t.
> 
> Guess what I logged into just now? My first 1* -so, he obvs edited his rating later on, or he was already set on giving me a 1 anyway. I'm glad I did it. I would have been pissed if I woulda 5* as usual.


There is a reason why they are called paxholes.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I only dowrate for obnoxious pax, or non-tippers at the airport. yesterday, wealthy couple humble bragging about their jetset lifestyle, no tip, being generous, I gave 3 stars. later they tipped $1. So I changed it to 1 star.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

You initially were generous with giving them 3 stars. I rate anyone who doesn’t tip for airport runs a one star. I never want them again anyway and a $1 tip is insulting.


----------

